# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Καρτα μοτερ ανυψωσης ENERGETICS 1750HRC

## George Best

Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος φιλος αν υπαρχει στο εμποριο η καρτα αυτη?Μου βγαζει ταση  μονιμα και στο up και στο down,οι εντολες απο χειριστηριο ερχονται κανονικα.Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## fgrek27

καλησπέρα 
 Δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες και κάποια φώτο.

----------


## George Best

Φιλε Γρηγορη ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση,μούβγαλε στο καντραν βλαβη μοτερ,και παρατηρησα μεγαλη θερμοκρασια στο μοτερ ανυψωσης,αποσυνδεσα την παροχη προς μοτερ και μετρωντας με πολυμετρο(ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος σε εγκαταστασεις και βιομηχανικα)ειδα ταυτοχρονη ταση και σε θεση up και down κανονικα ταση 220v σε θεση ηρεμιας,επισης τωρα παρουσιαζει και μεγαλη θερμοκρασια το μοτερ ΣΡ μετα απο λειτουργεια 30 λεπτων και το βγαζει εκτος,τι λες θελει πεταμα,ο συγκεκριμενος διαδρομος ειναι Κινας ,ευχαριστω.Οι τερματικοι που εχει το μοτερ ανυψωσης παιζουν καποιο ρολο?

----------


## UV.

Αποστόλη πολύ δύσκολο να βρεις καινούργια αυτήν την πλακέτα αλλά πολύ εύκολο να επισκευαστεί
το πρώτο που πρέπει να ελέγξεις εσύ είναι αν τα LED D1 και D2 ανάβουν σωστά ανάλογα της εντολής που δίνεις για να δεις αν το πίσω κύκλωμα είναι ΟΚ
μετά μένει να ελεγχθούν τα 4 εξαρτήματα ισχύος στην πλακέτα που δίχνεις θα είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα
αν δεν μπορείς τότε ένας ηλεκτρονικός στην περιοχή σου θα στο επισκευάσει φθηνά

----------


## George Best

Ευχαριστω Νικο θα την δωσω σε Μαρκονι να την ελεγξει,κατι για το προβλημα του μοτερ του διαδρομου που αναφερω ?

----------


## FILMAN

Κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα έχουν πρόβλημα το ένα ή και τα δυο triacs (που φαίνονται με γυρισμένη την ...πλάτη) και / ή οι οπτοζεύκτες U1 και U2.

----------


## George Best

Ενταξει με την καρτα ανυψωσης ,με το μοτερ του διαδρομου που αναφερω παραπανω ,καμμια συμβουλη?

----------


## chip

> Ενταξει με την καρτα ανυψωσης ,με το μοτερ του διαδρομου που αναφερω παραπανω ,καμμια συμβουλη?


πρωτα πρέπει να διαπιστώσεις αν τα ηλεκτρονικά δουλεύουν καλά....
έλεγψε αν τα led d2 και d3 ανταποκρίνονται σωστά....
επίσης χωρίς κινητήρα και με ασύνδετα τα j2 και j3 δεν πρέπει να δίνει ρεύμα σε καμία έξοδο για τον κινητήρα... αν δείνει πρεπει να επισκευάσεις την πλακετίτσα... (κάποιοα ή κάποια χαλασμένα optoisolator ή και TRIAC)


Τελειώνοντας από το θέμα των ηλεκτρονικών αν ο κινητήρας σου έχει βλάβη θα θέλει η αντικατάσταση η περιέληξη.....

----------

